# Addicted to Milk of Magnesia



## Guest (Jan 27, 2000)

I have been taking 2 tbs. of concentrated milk of magnesia daily for the past 2 years (actually a bit longer), and I think I have become dependent on it. I started because of chronic IBS-related constipation. Now, if I don't "move them" every day, I am so bloated and distended I can't stand it! On really bad days, I take magnesium citrate. It still works about 4-5 times a week, but cannot handle the pressure on the other 2-3 days. I drink 10-12 glasses of water a day. I fear that the M.O.M. may soon quit altogether.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Have you gone the fiber route yet? Try slowly adding finely ground flax meal to your diet- a Tbsp sprinkled in your food twice a day followed by hot herbal tea, and more H20 throughout the day as well. Cut out the coffee, soda, and fruit juices that contain citric acid. You could also add a tsp of flax seed oil, a couple times a day. Cut out all the white sugar and flour products in your diet too. Only eat whole grain bread if you eat bread. Good luck. I hope you get off the MOM. You might try magnesium capsules. If you take Calcium, take a form other than Calcium Carbonate.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2000)

I did try fiber, and it didn't work! Besides, my stomach cannot handle eating much, especially fiber. Since I've taken M.O.M., nothing natural works. With my low weight (70 lbs.) I do NOT need more water. I do not take calcium supplements.


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Have you tried antispasmotics? They work wonders for me. You need to get (trimebutine maleate) Modulan, this one will not constipate you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2000)

I DO NOT want to reduce spasms; I have become COMPLETELY insensitive to pain. I feel only pressure, and would actually like spastic movement and cramps all the time. They relieve the pressure. I could shoot a bullet through my colon and not feel any pain! If anyone knows of a "spasmodic" that increases movement and cramps, let me know.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I wish I didn't experience any pain. You sure seem angry for not experiencing any pain. I used to go five days without going and felt very uncomfortable too, and had cramping pain. Are you on birth control pills? If so, better get off. I was on them when I began to have these problems. I then learned about fiber and managed my C problem for 20 yrs. Antibiotics changed mine to D a few years ago and then I needed an antifungal. Why don't you try a different doctor and tell him what you think you need. We are just trying to help you. We are not aware of your whole life history if you don't reveal to us all the details. I can only think of Propulsid or some herbal stimulant like Senna. All meds/supplements can have their drawbacks. That's why I recommended the natural diet approach first. Forgot to mention cutting out cheese, but you probably are aware of that. I wish it were easier but it isn't. Ask your Pharmacist what he thinks. If you are only 70 pounds, and you have not seen a doc that will help you, you better keep searching. Now, don't start yelling at me for that too, you didn't mention doctors or tests in your posting.


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

*Patient Education Monograph for Trimebutine Maleate (Oral )IMPORTANT NOTE: THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION IS INTENDED TO SUPPLEMENT, NOT SUBSTITUTE FOR, THE EXPERTISE AND JUDGMENT OF YOUR PHYSICIAN, PHARMACIST OR OTHER HEALTHCARE PROFESSIONAL. IT SHOULD NOT BE CONSTRUED TO INDICATE THAT USE OF THE DRUG IS SAFE, APPROPRIATE, OR EFFECTIVE FOR YOU. CONSULT YOUR HEALTHCARE PROFESSIONAL BEFORE USING THIS DRUG. USES: This medication helps regulate movement of the intestinal tract. It is used to treat symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome (spastic colon). It may also be used after intestinal surgery. HOW TO TAKE THIS MEDICATION: Take this by mouth as directed before meals usually three times a day. Do not increase the dose, take it more often or continue taking this for longer than prescribed. SIDE EFFECTS: Dry mouth, foul taste, nausea, diarrhea, constipation, drowsiness, dizziness, fatigue or headache may occur. If any of these effects continue or become bothersome, inform your doctor. Notify your doctor if you develop a rash, anxiety, difficulty urinating, painful enlargement of the breast or hearing trouble while taking this medication. To avoid dizziness when rising from a seated or lying position, get up slowly. Also limit your intake of alcoholic beverages which will aggravate these effects. Use caution performing tasks requiring alertness if this medication causes you to feel drowsy. If you notice other effects not listed above, contact your doctor or pharmacist. PRECAUTIONS: This medication is not recommended for use during pregnancy. Discuss the risks and benefits with your doctor. It is not known if this medication appears in breast milk. Consult your doctor before breast-feeding. Tell your doctor if you have any pre-existing illnesses or if you have any allergies. NOTES: This medication is also available in an injectable form for persons unable to tolerate oral medication. MISSED DOSE: If you miss a dose, take it as soon as remembered; do not take it if it is near the time for the next dose, instead, skip the missed dose and resume your usual dosing schedule. Do not "double-up" the dose to catch up. STORAGE: Store tablets at room temperature away from heat and light. Do not store in the bathroom. charlie*


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2000)

I am currently not on any medicine other than the M.O.M. As far as birth control pills, I'm a 17 year old male! I never intended to sound upset or angry. Thanks for the medicine info. I will ask my doctor about that. My doctor is not of much help; there isn't much he (or any doctor) can do for me. One of the main reasons I don't eat much fiber is because it fills me up without adding calories, which I need more of.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Sorry for reading into your posting Distended. It's hard to figure out one's gender, and I shouldn't have assumed you were female either. Hope you find some answers soon.


----------



## Sage (Dec 8, 2003)

Hi! I am also IBS-c. I have had some success with MOM. I notice alot of people use magnesium supplements to help aleviate the same problem. How is using these supplements different than taking MOM? Don't they have the same basic ingredients and act on your system the same way?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2000)

Sage,No, magnesium hydroxide in M.O.M. is not all absorbed by the time it reaches the colon. As a nutrient, magnesium is usually absorbed by the small intestine. However, most of the magnesium in magnesium hydroxide goes to the colon where it draws water into the colon. Epsom salts (magnesium sulfate) have a similar, yet stronger, action. It is the unabsorbed "salts" that make you go.


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Distended I am just like you and that is why I suggested an antispasmotic. It relaxes your bowel so that the gas and stool can pass through. What happens with those of us that are constipated is that we are spasming so much nothing can get through and we get blocked off so to speak. Without it I can go days with no movements at all. Just to let you know, my spasms do not hurt unless I physically press on the spasm. I have only one area that regularly spasms and that is on my lower left side. When I react to a food and get diarrhea, then my whole bowel spasms and then it hurts. If you are that constipated and nothing is working for you then I strongly suggest that you give this stuff a try, it is the only thing that works for me.P.S - When I feel that pressure, my colon could shoot bullets!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2000)

Distended,You said you did not mean to sound angry, When you have this IBS $hit it is easy to sound and be angry and not know it. I know.I am sorry that your have to use so much MoM Can't add to the good advice already offered here but will say a prayer for you. Know how frustrating C and be. ------------------ Don't make ME come down there!!. GOD


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2000)

Thank you for warning me of potential problem with MOM. I just started using it and find it the miracle I've been looking for, more as an antacid in small doses while I used it as a laxative only once or twice. Other donstipation relievevers I used a couple of times so far are fleet laxative enemas or glycerine suppositories. IBS is an old problem for me, constipation, however, is new. AGain thanks for sharing and good luck to you. YOur friend in Penna.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2000)

> quote:Originally posted by Distended:*I DO NOT want to reduce spasms; I have become COMPLETELY insensitive to pain. I feel only pressure, and would actually like spastic movement and cramps all the time. They relieve the pressure. I could shoot a bullet through my colon and not feel any pain! If anyone knows of a "spasmodic" that increases movement and cramps, let me know.*


----------

